# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة تفليش اجهزة سامسونغ من فئة Qualcomm/Broadcom

## bodr41

*  طريقة تفليش اجهزة سامسونغ من فئة  Qualcomm/Broadcom 
اليوم ان شاء الله سنحاول شرح طريقة تفليش اجهزة سامسونغ من فئة Qualcom / Broadcom مع اتباع المراحل تدريجيا.  اولا : بتتبيث Samsung-USB-Driver (الملف في المرفقات) من هدا المسار:
c:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs\UFS Drivers\Qualcomm_USB Driver
او تبث على حاسوبك SamsungDriverPack 1.2 exe
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ثانيا : التحقق من مستوى البطارية (مشحونة جيدا) 
ثالثا : ادخال الجهاز في وضع Download
Vol- , cam and Power ON الضغط على مفتاح خفض الصوت + زر الكاميرا + زر التشغيل 
رابعا : اختيار الملفات بالشكل الصحيح وخصوصا ملف ال Boot وملف Rsrc2  هنا سنختار جهاز سامسونغ   
طريقة التفليش المتبعة    
فلاشة اللغة العربية
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
اسال الله التوفيق 
BODR41*

----------


## benferhat

عمل جيد شكرا

----------


## nourdyx

tkssss

----------


## said aghbala

tbarkallah 3lik

----------


## emadnokia

بارك االله فيك

----------


## asd123555

بارك الله فيك اخي موضوع قيم احسن الله اليك

----------


## amro293

الف    شكر  ياباشا

----------

